# Settings for Roland BN20 printer



## Vanscreener (Nov 3, 2015)

Besides screen print, I use a Roland BN20 for digital transfers. Does anyone know a good collection of settings when printing onto R Tape ClearFlex material for white shirts? I have problems getting a bold image onto this.


----------

